# scarpe, calze e simili



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

ciao.
un po' di moda per distrarsi.
vi piacciono i tronchetti (eleganti e con il tacco alto) con le gonne?
vi piacciono le calze con la righa? io le adoro ma ho paura di essere "troppo".


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ciao.
> un po' di moda per distrarsi.
> vi piacciono i tronchetti (eleganti e con il tacco alto) con le gonne?
> *sinceramente, no....accorciano la figura, anche se coi tacchi*
> vi piacciono le calze con la righa? io le adoro ma ho paura di essere "troppo".


*tantissimooooooooooooooooooooooo *
*se te le puoi permettere...osaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *tantissimooooooooooooooooooooooo *
> *se te le puoi permettere...osaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


per l'accorciamento della figura sono alta quasi un metro e ottanta, quindi meglio sarebbe....
per le calze con la righa come faccio a sapere se "posso permettermele"? cosa intendi?


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ciao.
> un po' di moda per distrarsi.
> vi piacciono i tronchetti (eleganti e con il tacco alto) con le gonne?
> *vi piacciono le calze con la righa*? io le adoro ma ho paura di essere "troppo".


A me si...infatti ne ho su un paio oggi...con le righe orizzontali però!


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

tgronchetti bassi, intendo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ciao.
> un po' di moda per distrarsi.
> vi piacciono i tronchetti (eleganti e con il tacco alto) con le gonne?
> vi piacciono le calze con la righa? io le adoro ma ho paura di essere "troppo".





Rita ha detto:


> per l'accorciamento della figura sono alta quasi un metro e ottanta, quindi meglio sarebbe....
> per le calze con la righa come faccio a sapere se "posso permettermele"? cosa intendi?


due cose molto attraenti.

Se sei alta un metro e ottanta, con delle belle gambe magre ma non troppo......vai e uccidi!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> per l'accorciamento della figura sono alta quasi un metro e ottanta, quindi meglio sarebbe....
> per le calze con la righa come faccio a sapere se "posso permettermele"? cosa intendi?


non mi riferivo ad un fattore fisico: per me le calze cn la riga sn come la minigonna: se nn hai il fisico, ma la sia portare va benissimo....
le calze a rete sono molto seducenti nell'immaginario di qualche uomo: se riesci a portarle senza voler fare la vamp a tutti i costi, secondo me, sei perfetta....

per l'accorciamento della figura: supero anche io il metro e 70 di un po', ma mi vedo malissimo con i tronchetti


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

cacchio!! ma tutte stangone qua dentro?? mi sento una tappetta rispetto a voi..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cacchio!! ma tutte stangone qua dentro?? mi sento una tappetta rispetto a voi..


 la tua statura morale ci batte tutte


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la tua statura morale ci batte tutte


se non è una battuta lo prendo come un grandissimo complimento.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non è una battuta lo prendo come un grandissimo complimento.


 non c'erano faccine, ero davvero seria.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non c'erano faccine, ero davvero seria.


grazie mille. In questo momento ne avevo proprio bisogno anche se non credo sia vero. ma faccio finta sia così


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie mille. In questo momento ne avevo proprio bisogno anche se non credo sia vero. ma faccio finta sia così


evita comunque i gambaletti


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me si...infatti ne ho su un paio oggi...con le righe orizzontali però!


NOOOOOOOOOOOo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anche tu co ste fisse  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















   come cambia il mondo!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie mille. In questo momento ne avevo proprio bisogno anche se non credo sia vero. ma faccio finta sia così


hai modo di ritenere che sono una che scrive quello che non pensa.?....vai tranquilla, ho ragione io....basta saper leggere tra le righe. Scappo ad un corso. ti bacio


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> evita comunque* i gambaletti*
















  che schifo!


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non mi riferivo ad un fattore fisico: per me le calze cn la riga sn come la minigonna: se nn hai il fisico, ma la sia portare va benissimo....
> le calze a rete sono molto seducenti nell'immaginario di qualche uomo: se riesci a portarle senza voler fare la vamp a tutti i costi, secondo me, sei perfetta....
> 
> per l'accorciamento della figura: supero anche io il metro e 70 di un po', ma mi vedo malissimo con i tronchetti


io la minigonna la porto con disinvoltura, quindi mi butterò pure con la riga (non insieme, però!!!!). le calze a rete non mi piacciono. 
per i tronchetti... intanto vado a prenderli oggi pomeriggio, poi proverò davanti allo specchio. grazie dei consigli.


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

c'è una tipa che lavora qui da noi che li mette regolarmente con la gonna e i tacchi alti.
li mette a rete, lisci...
a me fanno cagher ma non sta mica male sai?


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me si...infatti ne ho su un paio oggi...con le righe orizzontali però!


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la tua statura morale ci batte tutte


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> hai modo di ritenere che sono una che scrive quello che non pensa.?....vai tranquilla, ho ragione io....basta saper leggere tra le righe. Scappo ad un corso. ti bacio


mi riferivo a me. Grazie


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> evita comunque i gambaletti


ma... stavo pensando a quelli di naylon beige. Dici di no?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ma... stavo pensando a quelli di naylon beige. Dici di no?


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> hai modo di ritenere che sono una che scrive quello che non pensa.?....vai tranquilla, ho ragione io....basta saper *leggere tra le righ*e. Scappo ad un corso. ti bacio


delle calze o dei calzini?


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è una tipa che lavora qui da noi che li mette regolarmente con la gonna e i tacchi alti.
> li mette a rete, lisci...
> a me fanno cagher ma non sta mica male sai?


che cosa? non capisco se parli delle calze o dei tronchetti


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> che cosa? non capisco se parli delle calze o dei tronchetti


dei gambaletti .
i tronchetti non so cosa siano..


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dei gambaletti .
> i tronchetti non so cosa siano..


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dei gambaletti .
> i tronchetti non so cosa siano..


anche a me non piacciono, anche se alcune stanno bene


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> anche a me non piacciono, anche se alcune stanno bene


orrendi sia i tronchetti che i gambaletti.
in effetti anche la mia collega coi gambaletti non sta male ma secondo me sono brutti


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> anche a me non piacciono, anche se alcune stanno bene


ci vuole una gamba (e caviglia) snella e affusolata


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iepeccchè?????!?!?!


----------



## Old topi (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ciao.
> un po' di moda per distrarsi.
> vi piacciono i tronchetti (eleganti e con il tacco alto) con le gonne?
> vi piacciono le calze con la righa? io le adoro ma ho paura di essere "troppo".


I tronchetti a me piacciono molto e quest'anno le vetrine ne sono piene, ovviamente ci sono tronchetti pacchiani ed altri molto femminili. Ovviamente mi piacciono portati dalle donne di statura medio/alta


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci vuole una gamba (e caviglia) snella e affusolata


io posso!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




caviglia sottile... gamba ben tornita, perfetta.... fin dove si vede anche con una gonna corta.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













 è la coscia alta e la panza che sono una devastazione....


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> io posso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei panzuta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   donna panzuta, sempre piazuta


----------



## Old topi (10 Novembre 2008)

A me i tronchetti piacciono portati con la calza coprente


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> è la coscia alta e la panza che sono una devastazione....


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> sei panzuta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non come i miei fidanzati....


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ciao.
> un po' di moda per distrarsi.
> vi piacciono i tronchetti (eleganti e con il tacco alto) con le gonne?
> vi piacciono le calze con la righa? io le adoro ma ho paura di essere "troppo".


 
Trovo entrambi non nelle mie corde.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> io posso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo sia un errore sottolineare le zone di qualità (tipo come dici le gambe) perchè penso portino ad evidenziare uteriormente i difetti (sempre come dici tu: panza).
Noi ometti diamo uno sguardo d'insieme, ma se l'occhio è subito attratto da un fattore particolarmente positivo, poi si aspetta che il resto sia all'altezza, e ci rimane peggio che a vedere, d'insieme, una"media" gradevole, pur con difetti localizzati.
Comunque dipende molto dal livello di "devastazione". A volte voi donne siete inutilmente autoipercritiche dal punto di vista fisico.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Novembre 2008)

cosa sono i tronchetti?


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Credo sia un errore sottolineare le zone di qualità (tipo come dici le gambe) perchè penso portino ad evidenziare uteriormente i difetti (sempre come dici tu: panza).
> Noi ometti diamo uno sguardo d'insieme, ma se l'occhio è subito attratto da un fattore particolarmente positivo, poi si aspetta che il resto sia all'altezza, e ci rimane peggio che a vedere, d'insieme, una"media" gradevole, pur con difetti localizzati.
> Comunque dipende molto dal livello di "devastazione". A volte voi donne siete inutilmente autoipercritiche dal punto di vista fisico.


io del bas mi sono innamorata non perchè diceva, come gli altri, che non ho la pancetta, ma perchè a lui la mia pancetta gli piaceva da matti.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa sono i tronchetti?


le piante della felicità


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa sono i tronchetti?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> io del bas mi sono innamorata non perchè diceva, come gli altri, che non ho la pancetta, ma perchè a lui la mia pancetta gli piaceva da matti.













quando si ama si amano anche quelli che sembrano difetti.
Se no è adulazione e basta


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


>


tengono caldo?


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando si ama si amano anche quelli che sembrano difetti.
> Se no è adulazione e basta


e infatti io adoro le sue rughe, i capelli bianchi, la pancetta, lo sguardo miope. non sto scherzando.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


>


  sembrano un paio di scarpe russe. orribili.
spero che tengano almeno caldo.


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tengono caldo?


dovrebbero.... poi li compro e te lo dico (proprio questo modello qui).


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> e infatti io adoro le sue rughe, i capelli bianchi, la pancetta, lo sguardo miope. non sto scherzando.


ti capisco benissimo,anch'io del mio "nonnino" amavo quelle cose (tranne la miopia che non aveva)


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sembrano un paio di scarpe russe. orribili.
> spero che tengano almeno caldo.


sono inglesi. the boot of the week della scorsa settimana della clarks.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> e infatti io adoro le sue rughe, i capelli bianchi, la pancetta, lo sguardo miope. non sto scherzando.


e il culo com'è?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti capisco benissimo,anch'io del mio "nonnino" amavo quelle cose (tranne la miopia che non aveva)


nonnino?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

*Non essendo io di primo pelo....*



Anna A ha detto:


> nonnino?


bhè lo chiamavo così perchè c'ha 12 anni più di me...


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e il culo com'è?


da sessantenne sportivo. a me piace da matti...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> da sessantenne sportivo. a me piace da matti...


bono allora.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anni fa asdume brucola e zilvia mi triturarono perché scrissi che mi ero innamorata di un avambraccio muscoloso...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> da sessantenne sportivo. a me piace da matti...


il mio invece ha un culo veramente orrendo


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio invece ha un culo veramente orrendo


ma le unghie almeno..erano curate?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma le unghie almeno..erano curate?


sì quelle si. anche il culo solo che era schifosamente piatto


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> sì quelle si. anche il culo solo che era schifosamente piatto


Impagabile...!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*rocchetto*

A me piace moltissimo il tacco a rocchetto, e mi spiace di non aver trovato di meglio come calzatura di un sandalo adatto anche ad una serata, ma l'altezza e la forma del tacco trovo siano adeguati a descrivere quel che intendo. Ovvio che mai come in questo caso servono caviglia da gazzella...
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

*IO*

Come sto bene qua dentro, solo a piedi scalzi e' l'alternativa


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

le ho comprate. Sono ancora nel negozio. Le ho comprate. Le calze con la riga.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

come sono comodi questi....


----------



## Lettrice (10 Novembre 2008)

Io odio gli stivali alla caviglia... non li vedo bene con nulla, poi mi fanno troppo anni '80.

Le calze con la riga non saprei, ma le lascerei a serate particolari e solo per quelle...

Per quanto riguarda il gambaletto non caho nessuno... se li si sanno portare son favolosi!


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io odio gli stivali alla caviglia... non li vedo bene con nulla, poi mi fanno troppo anni '80.
> 
> Le calze con la riga non saprei, ma le lascerei a serate particolari e solo per quelle...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il gambaletto non caho nessuno... se li si sanno portare son favolosi!


i miei tronchetti nuovi sono favolosi,,,, !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2008)

Allora non dico la mia opinione


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora non dico la mia opinione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


>


 I tronchetti non li metterei mai, ma ho visto chi sta bene con le calze scure.
Le calze con la riga sono tremende anche quando stanno bene perché fanno sempre un po' travestimento...per giocare una sera ...si può.
Poi dipende da cosa è attuale e forse io non so cosa lo è.
Da giovane portavo stivali alla moschettiera con mini e stavo bene ...ma era un'epoca così...











Però non ero così ...


----------



## Rebecca (10 Novembre 2008)

tt 0817 							 							*Chanel, Calzedonia e Miss Sixty: grande ritorno delle calze con la riga posteriore. Sexy, fetish e rock’n’roll*

*Pubblicato da Sandra Rondini alle 10:45 in TREND*



   Durante il dopoguerra, causa ristrettezze economiche, la famosa riga sui collant veniva disegnata a mano con il pennarello direttamente sulla gamba. Per creare così l'illusione di indossarne un paio, allora introvabili, se non alla borsa nera.
Consacrate universalmente come una delle icone dell'universo _fetish_, le calze con la riga (in inglese ‘seamed') sono calze prodotte alla vecchia maniera con una cucitura che corre lungo la parte posteriore della gamba e quest'inverno segna il loro grande ritorno.

 

Oggetto di seduzione per antonomasia, nel guardaroba di ogni _pin up_ che si rispetti, le calze di seta con la riga posteriore sono il _leit motiv_ invernale nelle collezioni di *Chanel*  (che ne ha ideato anche versioni macro accompagnate dal logo della maison), *Calzedonia*  (languidamente classiche) e *Miss Sixty*, in un'allegra rivisitazione in pieno stile rock'n'roll.


----------



## Bruja (11 Novembre 2008)

*però*

Spesso il problema non sono le calzature che piacciono ma il come ci stanno. A volte scarpette da nulla sono gradevolissime, altre calzature di grande firma diventano un vero disastro deambulatorio.
E comunque la calzatura va adattata al momento ed all'occasione. 
Inoltre a volte si vedono signore con piedi e gambe importanti che mettono scarpette con la pianta che chiede aiuto, o con la punta che si infila sotto qualunque rientranza, quando non si imbarca e fa l'effetto à la poulain.
Il gusto personale, rispettabilissimo, é una cosa, la portabilità andrebbe adattata singolarmente...
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (11 Novembre 2008)

La rivisitazione di Chanel e' favolosa... ma la linea macro perde molto dell'effetto pin up... rendendola una calza piu' da giorno... 

Quella di Calzedonia e' la classica, io non riuscirei a portarla...

Per quanto riguarda gli stivali alla coscia sono nella mia lista, ma non con la mini che non porto da anni, piuttosto con una gonna a tulipano al ginocchio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La rivisitazione di Chanel e' favolosa... ma la linea macro perde molto dell'effetto pin up... rendendola una calza piu' da giorno...
> 
> Quella di Calzedonia e' la classica, io non riuscirei a portarla...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli stivali alla coscia sono nella mia lista, ma non con la mini che non porto da anni, piuttosto con una gonna a tulipano al ginocchio


 l'oracolo ha parlato


----------



## Rebecca (11 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La rivisitazione di Chanel e' favolosa... ma la linea macro perde molto dell'effetto pin up... rendendola una calza piu' da giorno...
> 
> Quella di Calzedonia e' la classica, io non riuscirei a portarla...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli stivali alla coscia sono nella mia lista, ma non con la mini che non porto da anni, piuttosto con una gonna a tulipano al ginocchio


io stivali alla coscia niente. non mi piacciono.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Novembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> io stivali alla coscia niente. non mi piacciono.


Anche perche' con la lunghezza di una gamba come la tua arrivano comunque al ginocchio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Gelosa sono


----------



## Old sperella (11 Novembre 2008)

Non oso nemmeno immaginare cosa potrei sembrare con gli stivali alla coscia  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   , che poi , di sicuro mi arriverebbero altezza inguine


----------



## Rebecca (11 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche perche' con la lunghezza di una gamba come la tua arrivano comunque al ginocchio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non essere gelosa, trovo sempre le braghe corte.
poi mi sono comprata lo scorso anno quelle calze, le parigine? quelle appena sopra al ginocchio... mi facevano effetto gambaletto alto


----------



## Old Confù (11 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *tantissimooooooooooooooooooooooo *
> *se te le puoi permettere...osaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


Donna...quoto in tutto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













anche la storia dei tronchetti che accorciano!!!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Non oso nemmeno immaginare cosa potrei sembrare con gli stivali alla coscia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty woman?


----------



## Old sperella (11 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pretty woman?


Statura sard-standard


----------



## Lettrice (11 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Statura sard-standard



Nella botte piccola non c'e' mica il parteolla...


----------



## Old sperella (11 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nella botte piccola non c'e' mica il parteolla...


Cannonau


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Donna...quoto in tutto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dottoressa esimia...buongiorno


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Cannonau


 però finisce presto


----------

